# How to use the spoiler code!



## Firky (Jan 1, 2008)

After a bit of haggling editor has kindly installed the spoiler code 

See SPOILER Section in the FAQ - BB Codes | urban75 forums
















​Images *can* be hidden with this.



Spoiler:  example



Chips for tea!



You can also now use Inline Spoilers. These blur out a section of text without needing to be wrapped on separate lines.
Clicking the blurred text reveals the contents:

Test of inline spoiler codes. [ISPOILER]This will be spoilered...[/ISPOILER] I hadn't seen that before..



> Test of inline spoiler codes. This will be spoilered... I hadn't seen that before..


Inline Spoiler is available on the same dropdown menu in the text editor.

<Updated 28/9/18 for current spoiler code etc - lazy Llama>
<Updated 13/01/20 for inline spoiler code etc - lazy Llama>


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 1, 2008)

Aces 

Needs to be a sticky if you ask me - so everyone knows 



Spoiler: Vintage Paw



Yay!


----------



## maomao (Jan 1, 2008)

You've spoilt my tea now.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 1, 2008)

Spoiler: spoiler



Feh, big whoop


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 1, 2008)

Spoiler: everyone



fuck off.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 1, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:
			
		

> Spoiler: everyone
> 
> 
> 
> fuck off.





Spoiler: Dillinger4



Miserable bastard


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 1, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> Spoiler: Dillinger4
> 
> 
> 
> Miserable bastard





Spoiler: vintage paw







I am enjoying this spoiler thingy already.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 1, 2008)

Yay, no more Wire thread avoidance!



Spoiler: May Kasahara



That is, if everyone bothers to use it


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 1, 2008)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> Yay, no more Wire thread avoidance!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: may kasahara



its ok, I will PM you all the spoilers like I normally do.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 1, 2008)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> Yay, no more Wire thread avoidance!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's why this needs to be a prominent sticky



Spoiler: mods



Oi! Sticky


----------



## Firky (Jan 1, 2008)

Someone else can hassle the mods for it to be sticked, took me weeks to get the code sorted


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 1, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> That's why this needs to be a prominent sticky
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok, i was just checking... if you quote a post with a spoiler in it...



Spoiler: quoting spoilers



you end up seeing the spoiler, so be careful now!


----------



## Firky (Jan 1, 2008)

I just had a wicked idea


*runs to naked thread with a picture of spanglechick*


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 1, 2008)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> ok, i was just checking... if you quote a post with a spoiler in it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No you don't  It has the same little 'show' button again.

Are you browser-challenged?


----------



## Hi-ASL (Jan 1, 2008)

Spoiler: the fact that new toys are officially F.A.B..



Especially big vibros - up me bum!!!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi-ASL said:
			
		

> Spoiler: the fact that new toys are officially F.A.B..
> 
> 
> 
> Especially big vibros - up me bum!!!



Is that what you got from Santa?


----------



## maomao (Jan 1, 2008)

Can you embed pictures in there?



Spoiler: whether or not you can embed pictures in a spoiler field


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 1, 2008)

prawno.


----------



## Hi-ASL (Jan 1, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> Is that what you got from Santa?


No, but he did show me how to use it.


Spoiler: the fact that it wasn't really Santa though.



It was me dad dressed up.

Actually, this is great. They don't need to bin anything offensive any more - they can just spoiler it, can't they. Then we can all click it _wide open_ with our eager, sweaty mouses.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi-ASL said:
			
		

> No, but he did show me how to use it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: the fact that it wasn't really Santa though.
> ...





Spoiler: mods



bin/ban/spoil


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 1, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> No you don't  It has the same little 'show' button again.
> 
> Are you browser-challenged?


what?

if you reply to a post which has a spoiler in it, the message box (the one you write in) shows the content of the spoiler.

Go on, quote me...



Spoiler: Vintage Paw



ner ner, told you so!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 1, 2008)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> what?
> 
> if you reply to a post which has a spoiler in it, the message box (the one you write in) shows the content of the spoiler.
> 
> ...



Oh, I see what you mean. I thought you mean it showed the contents in the posted post afterwards 

Yes, yes, you are quite right.



Spoiler: my incompetence



I can see your ner ner, and I raise you a 'god I'm stupid


----------



## WouldBe (Jan 1, 2008)

firky said:
			
		

> I just had a wicked idea
> 
> 
> *runs to naked thread with a picture of spanglechick*


Blimey.


----------



## Firky (Jan 2, 2008)

Cheers for the sticky!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 2, 2008)

woohoo!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 2, 2008)

yay!

It was my placard, wasn't it


----------



## WouldBe (Jan 2, 2008)

firky said:
			
		

> Cheers for the sticky!


I've not made anything of your sticky.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 8, 2008)

posting inna sticky


Sage


----------



## ChrisC (Jan 20, 2008)

Excellent implementation. You don't know how frustrated I was when I read "I Am Legend" thread. How it got spoiled as there was no warning. The is light at the end of the tunnel is that I hav'nt read the book and hav'nt been spoiled for that which is nice.


----------



## Herbsman. (Jan 21, 2008)

You could use this to post NSFW pics? As long as those pics were allowed in the first place


----------



## WouldBe (Jan 21, 2008)

Herbsman. said:
			
		

> You could use this to post NSFW pics? As long as those pics were allowed in the first place


Firky already has.


----------



## Herbsman. (Jan 21, 2008)

WouldBe said:
			
		

> Firky already has.


where?


----------



## WouldBe (Jan 21, 2008)

Herbsman. said:
			
		

> where?


My birthday thread for one.  

Think there was one on the naked urbs thread but it didn't last long.


----------



## Dhimmi (Jan 21, 2008)

Spoiler: Allo



hmmm



Spoiler: Allo



ohhhhh



Spoiler: Allo



ahhhhh



Spoiler: What's going on here then?



It's a fair cop











 <);-)

Oh bugger

Hurrah!


----------



## T & P (Jan 21, 2008)

Did you know that?


Spoiler: star wars



Darth Vader is Luke's father?


 
Me likes!


----------



## Herbsman. (Jan 21, 2008)

Spoiler: Firky is



A bombopussyrassclaatbattyhead


----------



## Firky (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## colbhoy (Jan 31, 2008)

Spoiler: test



It's windy tonight!


----------



## MikeMcc (Mar 14, 2008)

Spoiler: test



test


----------



## Herbsman. (Mar 14, 2008)

Spoiler: you're a



c**t


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 28, 2008)

*Rules for Happy Browsing (or RHB)*


1) If a thread is titled : NO SPOILERS then people can get pissed off if there are spoilers.

2) If a thread is titled : SPOILERS then no one can get pissed off if there are spoilers.

2b) If a thread is titled : SPOILERS it is down to the discretion of the poster to decide whether to use the spoiler code or not, depending on the severity of the spoiler.

3) If a thread title makes no mention either way of spoilers discretion should be used, and the spoiler tag should preferably be utilised. However, if a spoiler is included, those who dislike spoilers may say "oh shit, I didn't want to know that", but an argument after the fact is pointless. A mod should be contacted to then change the thread title to say : SPOILERS, in which case we revert to clause 2 and 2b.

Now, go forth and discuss, my children. With pride.


----------



## dlx1 (May 31, 2008)

put here forself c&p no #

[#Spoiler=Question] [/Spoiler]


----------



## KellyDJ (Jun 20, 2008)

Spoiler: test



test


----------



## kittyP (Jul 23, 2008)

Spoiler: testing



I never noticed this sticky, god I am slow, just testing


----------



## Riklet (Dec 26, 2008)

Spoiler: Christmas



Santa is currently dissected and chilling in my deep freeze.  Hunlucky kids!


----------



## panpete (Dec 26, 2008)

which is the button

sorry to sound thick


ta


----------



## Herbsman. (Dec 26, 2008)

Spoiler: I am



hung like a donkey


----------



## Azrael (Mar 23, 2009)

If I recall right from the one time I saw _The Shawshank Redemption_:



Spoiler: Shawshank



Man is falsely convicted of murdering his wife. Spends 20 years in lock-up with corrupt guards and periodic sodomy and brutality, digs his way out with a toothpick or something, and gets to spend the rest of his life on the lamb in Mexico. But at least his pal skips parole and comes to join him.



And this is a hopeful movie?!


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 23, 2009)

Wrong thread?


----------



## Azrael (Mar 23, 2009)

Yep. Always be careful before you push the button.


----------



## Quartz (Apr 23, 2009)

[noparse]



Spoiler: noparse



Just wondering if the NoParse instruction works.


[/noparse]



Spoiler: Yay



Yay! But you can't have a simple spoiler.


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 8, 2009)

edit WHY it in here books, films, TV, radio & writing not feedback forum.
Fucking firky


----------



## rollinder (Jul 4, 2009)

dlx1 said:


> edit WHY it in here books, films, TV, radio & writing not feedback forum.
> Fucking firky


 
so people posting in film/tv/book threads can easily find out how not to spoil the plot of what they're discussing.


----------



## Greebozz (Dec 23, 2009)

I don't understand the instructions, which button to bring up the script. cheers


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 23, 2009)

Greebozz said:


> I don't understand the instructions, which button to bring up the script. cheers



there isnt a button for the spoler code.

Just do 



Spoiler: whatever



insert text here 



Spoiler



only where I did that last 



Spoiler



you need to insert a / after the [ and before the 'spoiler'


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 18, 2010)

Does it work with videos too?



Spoiler: blah






Spoiler



Edit: blatantly not


----------



## rollinder (Jul 19, 2010)

^ ^ you didn't end with [/spoiler]


Spoiler: second attempt


----------



## tar1984 (Jul 22, 2010)

I had trouble with this before:



Spoiler: but



i have the hang of it now



It would be nice if there was a spoiler button anyway.


----------



## vnjustin2011 (Jun 21, 2011)

Spoiler: Me showing off



Thank you very much


----------



## Structaural (Aug 15, 2011)

Is the spoiler tag broken?


----------



## newme (Aug 15, 2011)

Guessing it either isn't included or doesn't work the same now.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Aug 15, 2011)

Structaural said:


> Is the spoiler tag broken?


Not any more


----------



## Structaural (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## wallsendbranch (Aug 24, 2011)

[#Spoiler=Question]hi [/Spoiler]


----------



## wallsendbranch (Aug 24, 2011)

fail....


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 24, 2011)

wallsendbranch said:


> [#Spoiler=Question]hi [/Spoiler]



Remove the #


----------



## Crispy (Aug 24, 2011)

get rid of the #



Spoiler: spoil me



You've been spoiled



quote this message to see how


----------



## wallsendbranch (Aug 24, 2011)

Spoiler: Question



Second try


----------



## wallsendbranch (Aug 24, 2011)

Ah sorted
Cheers lads/lasses....


----------



## gosub (Sep 23, 2011)

doesn't work in tapatalk


----------



## claphamboy (Sep 23, 2011)

Crispy said:


> get rid of the #
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I keep forgetting the bloody code, could this be added to the page of BB codes via the help link for ease of reference?


----------



## falking9 (Nov 30, 2011)

Spoiler: What's the trouble?



Not a lot my friend!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 11, 2013)

...


----------



## Jackobi (Jan 12, 2013)

Spoiler: @Nanker Phelge



Did you receive an alert?


----------



## 8115 (Jan 12, 2013)

Spoiler: yeah it works



even I can do it without looking it up most of the time


----------



## tendril (Feb 25, 2013)

Is there anyway to add a spoiler button to the composition box in the same way we have quote and code buttons? It seems there are many people still unsure how to use this useful function, especially with regards to correctly closing the spoiler tag. If not closed properly every reply to that post will also be a spoiler whether intended or not


```
i.e [/spoiler] not [spoiler/] or any mispellings
```


----------



## Crispy (Feb 25, 2013)

The editor is a third party product, not made by Xenforo, so I don't think it's easily editable.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Feb 25, 2013)

I'll put it on the list of things to look at. There are a bunch of add-ons that fix/enhance the editor but some of them add fancy features (accordion menus?!) that will just confuse people.


----------



## Firky (Mar 6, 2013)

Lazy Llama said:


> I'll put it on the list of things to look at. There are a bunch of add-ons that fix/enhance the editor but some of them add fancy features (accordion menus?!) that will just confuse people.


 
It was a doddle to do in Vbulletin (whilst it was still good). Can't imagine it being any different in Xenforo - but it would be low on my list.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Mar 7, 2013)

'Tis done, turned out one of the add-ons I already had in place added a button editor in a recent revision.


----------



## xenon (Jun 4, 2013)

Just testing. Ignore me.


Spoiler



Don't read this, it's boring


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 4, 2013)

xenon said:


> Just testing. Ignore me.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 

That was really boring.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Sep 28, 2018)

I've updated the first post with the current information as it had also been asked in the Feedback Forum


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jan 13, 2020)

Updated first post to include information about the Inline Spoiler now available.

You can blur out a section of secret spoilered text which is then revealed by clicking on it.


----------



## editor (Jan 13, 2020)

This is 



Spoiler: fucking



what


 great

*I haven't got the hang of this

Ah this is how it fucking works!


----------



## fishfinger (Jan 13, 2020)

Ah! should have gone to specsavers


----------

